
Blockstream Commits to Patent Nonaggression - wslh
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/07/blockstream-commits-patent-nonaggression
======
wslh
More opinions in this thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/btc/comments/5clbgz/sergioalso_bloc...](https://www.reddit.com/r/btc/comments/5clbgz/sergioalso_blockstream_hid_the_fact_they_had/)

